
Elon Musk's First Tesla Solar Roof Is Here, and It Looks Amazing - ashitlerferad
https://www.inverse.com/article/35022-elon-musk-tesla-solar-roof-photos-amazing
======
Powerofmene
They do look very nice. Can't wait to see the other two styles installed.

